# Nursing Puppy Throwing Up!



## coldwaterlabs (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok..Let me try this ONE MORE TIME.

I see there are several posts on here asking for medical opinions and help. Most of the posts are cases that deal with cancer, soft pallet and other serious issues.

I previously posted requesting information and I am posting it again. This is a Dog Health Forum and this has to do with my dogs health. I was told I could not post here until I spoke to a vet. I did so and posted and it was unkindly closed and I was told my dog had to SEE the vet. So my dog has now seen a vet and here is what we found:

Oh! Before I get to that I would like to make a kind correction to the person that posted to me: "that there is no such thing as bad milk". Let me say there IS. It is a bacterial infection (not mastitis) that causes the Ph balance in the milk to become irratic and pups to become sick, vomit and also refuse to eat. The bitch has to be put on Amoxicillin and in laymans terms is called having "bad" milk. So it can happen. There is a Ph paper you can purchase from the pharmacy that will tell you what the Ph is of the milk. If it turns green it is fine and if it turns blue do not allow the puppies to suckle.

Anyways...on to my litter and specific puppy. My bitchs milk is fine, the puppy is not throwing up any longer, the vet found nothing wrong and she said that the pup just had sour stomach.

I didn't realize they could get sour stomach so early in life (just two weeks old) but it seems reasonable it can happen at any age. I guess it CAN be caused from being too warm, but though they are under a heat lamp they are not panting and comfortably distributed around the whelping box sleeping. They are under a heat lamp but not panting at all.

I was wondering if anyone has had any similar experiences, what they thought may have caused it, what may have helped them and so on. Has anyone had an instance where the younger pups had something serious? How did you tell the difference at an early stage?

I am just trying to educate myself if something ever happens like this again. My pups are always so healthy and I want to keep them this way and nip anything in the bud that could happen.

Thank you again and I look forward to any input or comments you have that may help me.

Alayne


----------



## bambee (Mar 4, 2009)

There were times when my dog (but she is not nursing) throws up after drinking milk. I guess they have to let their system get used to it. Pups throw up once in a while. Mine does. At first I was worried but after reading about it, there is really nothing to worry about.


----------

